# how to create my own community in orkut?help



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

can any one tell me how to create my own community in orkut and how to sed other the invitation to join it(only my friendz)
fast it is urgent


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2006)

Go to Communities at the top of the page. Then on the left hand side below the categories click on create. Confirm the text in the image, Now fill in the required fields.
For inviting friends. There's an invite firends button on left hand side. Click on it and select the friends to invite.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 6, 2006)

can u tell me how to change our avatar


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

Click Profile in the right side...then click edit profile and then click photo and then upload a photo as ur avatar by clickng browse and selectng it and then upload it and then nxt update ur profile after it


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 6, 2006)

wudn't that upload to my album?


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

TO upload photos to ur Album CLICK album on the home page when u login inside Orkut and then upload any photo


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 8, 2006)

does digit has its community in orkut?
created by a admin of digit


----------



## sridatta (Nov 9, 2006)

i think official community is not there..  That w'd be a nice idea...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

can one of the mod's create a community of Digit in orkut?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 10, 2006)

There's a digit community in orkut *www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=377127.


----------



## mrinalbenjwal (Nov 22, 2006)

try

free website, free domain, free Resource, free web tools

visit www.iconsystem.info/google.html


----------

